# OBD1 VR No Spark



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay my Gti started out having a hard time getting started. It would start, then stall a few times before it would get up and running, but once running, it was fine. 

All of a sudden the car wont start at all, I have no spark at the coil.. I have power and ground at the coil but no spark coming out of the coil.. I have TONS of spare VR parts so ive thrown everything at it that I have laying around the garage.

So far, I've: Swapped out coilpacks, Swapped crank sensors (I also ohmed the sensors and both check out), Swapped ECU's, Checked Relays, Fuses, I checked the 42 pin engine harness connector... What else should I check?

Obviously, I need a scan tool, Usually I have a way of getting my hands on one, but this being OBD1 None of my buddies can really help me out.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

Up


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Posting in the 24v forum would prolly help. Your in the b5 a4 passat 30v forum 
:wave:
Sup guy


----------



## vr6smc (Jun 18, 2004)

*Check your VR Sensor*

as title states.... Check your VR Sensor


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

thread full of vr6 failopcorn::laugh:


----------

